# Seeking 2011 E93 ED Pricelist...



## SwampDaddy (Jun 2, 2006)

Where can I find a 2011 E93 ED Pricelist...? 

What forum were they posted in...?

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

See this post:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=4933768&highlight=#post4933768

They will NOT be posted anywhere anymore.

I think going forward, your best bet is to contact one of the trustworthy forum sponsors directly and have s/he provide it to you.


----------



## outie (Nov 23, 2009)

Still available here:
http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=347070


----------



## AndyX71 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hello Bee,



beewang said:


> See this post:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=4933768&highlight=#post4933768
> 
> They will NOT be posted anywhere anymore.


Do you know why?


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Did ya click on the link I posted??!!

BMW doesn't want their property/internal communications floating on the internet. That is their right and we have to abide or they will see us in court. This movement is not targeted at anyone specifically but rather its targeted at ANYONE and EVERYONE. These confidential invoices will dissapear online one-by-one, its just a matter of time. Thus going forward, I'd recommend you contact some of our sponsoring dealers directly and have s/he fax you one.

That is all I am saying....


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

beewang said:


> Did ya click on the link I posted??!!
> 
> BMW doesn't want their property/internal communications floating on the internet. That is their right and we have to abide or they will see us in court. This movement is not targeted at anyone specifically but rather its targeted at ANYONE and EVERYONE. These confidential invoices will dissapear online one-by-one, its just a matter of time. Thus going forward, I'd recommend you contact some of our sponsoring dealers directly and have s/he fax you one.
> 
> That is all I am saying....


We will all be smart to avoid getting into trouble with BMW. They have a lot more money and attorneys than we do.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

There is nothing stopping anyone posting the invoice prices sans the BMW letterhead. I think BMW just takes exception, and rightly so, to their own internal and confidential documentation being posted in its original form. As any corporation naturally would a document marked internal and confidential.

I think this isn't just a crackdown on pricing per se - it's the brand. I read in Roundel(?) that BMWCCA Chapters are also being asked to bring their BMW Logo use into compliance with BMW's standards - also with the threat of legal action. It all comes down to BMW wanting to look professional to the public.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

chrischeung said:


> There is nothing stopping anyone posting the invoice prices sans the BMW letterhead. I think BMW just takes exception, and rightly so, to there own internal and confidential documentation being posted in its original form. As any corporation naturally would a document marked internal and confidential.


+1
There's nothing to stop an individual from putting the info in a spreadsheet, for example, and posting on the internet. You can always get most of the information from Edmunds, KBB, and the like.


----------



## luxun54 (Sep 24, 2005)

The Other Tom said:


> +1
> There's nothing to stop an individual from putting the info in a spreadsheet, for example, and posting on the internet. You can always get most of the information from Edmunds, KBB, and the like.


So are you perhaps suggesting that Bimmerfest should do this now for FY11 prices, since that info is available for some models, and continue to do so in the future (as a spreadsheet NOT as original BMW letterhead/document), as a service to forum members?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I don't think so - he is saying an individual, not Bimmerfest itself. Sort of like what Tarry/Leasecompare does. Good luck finding someone with that amount of time though.

I'd be fine with someone doing it, becoming a sponsor, then charging for it - say $10 per model series? Honestly - you can just get this info from your dealer.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

luxun54 said:


> So are you perhaps suggesting that Bimmerfest should do this now for FY11 prices, since that info is available for some models, and continue to do so in the future (as a spreadsheet NOT as original BMW letterhead/document), as a service to forum members?


I'm not suggesting anybody do anything.


----------



## ncarter124 (Dec 17, 2009)

This makes me very thankful I saved the document to my computer. 

***EDIT*** I only have the documentation for the 1 series. Sorry for any confusion I may have caused.


----------



## Agni (Jan 12, 2005)

luxun54 said:


> So are you perhaps suggesting that Bimmerfest should do this now for FY11 prices, since that info is available for some models, and continue to do so in the future (as a spreadsheet NOT as original BMW letterhead/document), as a service to forum members?


Exactly. Its not very difficult to just convert the info to a spreadsheet. I can do it in a few mins. So instead of using official BMW Whole Sale pricing sheet bimmerfest can post an excel sheet.


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

I personally believe that having those Official BMW price lists floating around on the internet worked to the advantage of BMW and BMW Enthusiasts. They just sped up the whole purchase process. They do not work to the advantage of some dealers who do not have competitive pricing or rely on sales gimmicks and chicanery. The invoice price lists just make it quicker and easier to arrive at a fair price rather going from dealer to dealer and being treated with sophomoric sales gimmicks. What I value a lot in a sales transaction is just getting good solid information and just getting the deal done efficiently and professionally. When I lease a car the last thing that I want to do is wander around like Moses in the desert going from dealer to dealer. I just don't have time for that.

Even with the wholesale price lists, BMW rebates money back to the dealers in the form of incentives on Euro Delivery cars. So the dealers are making money on Euro Delivery cars regardless of what they claim. Plus those cars do not come out of their allocation. Not that too many dealerships sell their full allocation now a days.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

pharding said:


> Even with the wholesale price lists, BMW rebates money back to the dealers in the form of incentives on Euro Delivery cars.


Where did you hear this? I believe the consensus is that the ED invoice discount is in lieu of rebates/CSI bonuses on ED cars.

If you know otherwise, can you please update the wiki. http://www.bimmerfest.com/wiki/index.php/ED_Summary


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Agni said:


> Exactly. Its not very difficult to just convert the info to a spreadsheet. I can do it in a few mins. So instead of using official BMW Whole Sale pricing sheet bimmerfest can post an excel sheet.


You could also just put a formula to calculate ED invoice in the wiki.


----------



## Jake C (Nov 27, 2007)

Agni said:


> Exactly. Its not very difficult to just convert the info to a spreadsheet. I can do it in a few mins. So instead of using official BMW Whole Sale pricing sheet bimmerfest can post an excel sheet.


If I recall correctly the Board does not support Excel. There was talk about a PDF being posted but I'm not sure where that stands. I think anyone can just use a Board Sponsor and develop a relationship with them. Saves a lot of time, effort, and energy in my book.

- J


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

chrischeung said:


> Honestly - you can just get this info from your dealer.


The documents with wholesale pricing are only accessible on InfoBahn only by the GM at the dealership now, I believe.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

JSpira said:


> The documents with wholesale pricing are only accessible on InfoBahn only by the GM at the dealership now, I believe.


That would be consistent with the new policy of trying to restrict the distribution of soft copy price lists. In practice, I think the lists would be distribuuted as hard copies down the line - otherwise, all deals would need to go through the GM. Hardly practical.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

chrischeung said:


> That would be consistent with the new policy of trying to restrict the distribution of soft copy price lists. In practice, I think the lists would be distribuuted as hard copies down the line - otherwise, all deals would need to go through the GM. Hardly practical.


Not necessarily. If CAs are told they can give a 2% or whatever discount and the GM prints a copy for the sales manager, they are off and running.


----------



## AndyX71 (Nov 19, 2009)

pharding said:


> I personally believe that having those Official BMW price lists floating around on the internet worked to the advantage of BMW and BMW Enthusiasts. .....


+1

If anybody needs 2011 E91 invoice prices let me know.


----------



## dll2k4 (Feb 6, 2010)

chrischeung said:


> You could also just put a formula to calculate ED invoice in the wiki.


+1

I last checked on 2011 pricing (at least for the 335d) at the end of January. At that time the ED wholesale base price was 7.00% (rounded to nearest 5 USD) less than the US wholesale/invoice base price.

ED options and destination charge were exactly the same as US invoice.


----------



## Magna (Jan 4, 2002)

Would this mean holdbacks too? truecar.com says holdback of $1033 on E92s, wonder if it applies to ED purchases?



chrischeung said:


> Where did you hear this? I believe the consensus is that the ED invoice discount is in lieu of rebates/CSI bonuses on ED cars.
> 
> If you know otherwise, can you please update the wiki.  http://www.bimmerfest.com/wiki/index.php/ED_Summary


----------

